# Bands



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas is it best to stick with one type of band ie for target and hunting so you get now to how it shoots I have used 030/ 040/ latex 1/32 gum rubber also theo gold any help thanks phil.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Phil, I personally like to shoot as many different bands, tubes, natural, ali, ttf, ott and even bareback. I just find variety feeds the need for more. :imslow:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a Gold fan. Balance of speed , durability and best price.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I suppose I've been stuck on TBG, I use it mainly for hunting and I don't really know much about target shooting. Treefork seems to be a good one to ask about that. When I started I had tubes and got really accurate with them as well. I don't think you need to stay on one particular setup, in fact I'd encourage you to try any and all setups! Even though I have tried many, I still gravitate towards certain setups... and have my favorites. I do like Gold for hunting though.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For hunting, accuracy is about the most important thing. For accuracy, consistency is about the most important thing. You will be more consistent if you stick to one type of band and one frame ... at least until you have a lot of experience. Every change of bands, frame, ammo, or technique will result in some shift of point of impact. At the very least, you need to practice a lot with your hunting rig so that you become very familiar with how it shoots.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

One of the things I learned is, "You can't always shoot with your own darts." If you were at a tourney, then you would be wise to go with a selected shooter and set-up. Otherwise, learning to get a load down range with what is available seem to me to be a good concept.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm strictly a target shooter I have tried a lot of different band , pouch set ups. I now usually shoot 1 slingshot with one band type and cut and one type pouch. With this I know exactly where my point of aim and point of impact is for the distance I shoot at.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

There is merit in being able to shoot any frame and any bands you pick up, but I think it puts a cap on how accurate you can get. Sticking with a consistent set up is the key to superior performance, especially if it is also the ideal set up.

The better I've become as a shooter, the more I can tell the difference in performance and "rightness" between various frames and bands. Presumably, in order to get better still, you need to reject more of those combinations that are clearly not for you.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help fellas most helpful ATB Phil.


----------

